# 1986 S10 w cord of wood.



## Not_Husky (Mar 30, 2022)

How to damage a torsion bar & rear axle bearing on a 1500lb capacity S10.


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 31, 2022)

Been there and done that, feel every bump in the road. Just don't do that with a new Colorado or a canyon, may break it.

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## GenXer (Mar 31, 2022)

You should have cut 2 blocks for the back axle before loading..


----------



## Not_Husky (Mar 31, 2022)

No kidding. I went out with 2 young wood cutting fools that day. They offered to give me a hand. They dropped a round in my 455 & broke the top cover. A round fell off the top and landed on my roof on the way out. Then I got a flat tire. Worse, I realized my left torsion bar was stretched out & ruined along with left front & rear shocks when I unloaded it and drove to town & it was tracking every groove in the road. I got pulled over by a cop because someone reported me as a drunk driver. D Then the spare blew out at 60mph when the front shock stuck half way down & caused the tire scrub the road & overheat. 
So I put the shell back on my truck so it can't be over loaded again. 
But hey! It did it. It hauled a cord of wood home.


----------



## camel2019 (Apr 1, 2022)

Not_Husky said:


> No kidding. I went out with 2 young wood cutting fools that day. They offered to give me a hand. They dropped a round in my 455 & broke the top cover. A round fell off the top and landed on my roof on the way out. Then I got a flat tire. Worse, I realized my left torsion bar was stretched out & ruined along with left front & rear shocks when I unloaded it and drove to town & it was tracking every groove in the road. I got pulled over by a cop because someone reported me as a drunk driver. D Then the spare blew out at 60mph when the front shock stuck half way down & caused the tire scrub the road & overheat.
> So I put the shell back on my truck so it can't be over loaded again.
> But hey! It did it. It hauled a cord of wood home.


Hauled 27 12 inch blocks in the back of my ranger 3 days after putting in a new clutch bumper was almost dragging on the road the whole way home but it made it. I put helper coils in not long after and used that little truck like it was a 1 ton for a while.


----------



## joe25DA (Apr 2, 2022)

Sometimes you just have to get the job done. And the new stuff doesn’t take as kindly to severe duty. The computer would put a new one in limp mode. That and the cost of a new truck would keep you from doing that.


----------



## camel2019 (Apr 3, 2022)

joe25DA said:


> Sometimes you just have to get the job done. And the new stuff doesn’t take as kindly to severe duty. The computer would put a new one in limp mode. That and the cost of a new truck would keep you from doing that.


If a truck can’t be treated as a truck then it’s worthless to me.


----------



## joe25DA (Apr 3, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> If a truck can’t be treated as a truck then it’s worthless to me.


My daily driver is a ‘14 4Runner. Awesome truck, great off road solid rear axle, full frame and 2 speed Tcase. All the aftermarket goodies possible. But I can’t haul with it. Wife asked why I don’t buy a new Chevy or GMC she likes them, and she ain’t a truck type either. But they are fancy now! Big touch screen, cameras everywhere, leather heated cooled seats you name it. Only $65k for a 3/4 ton crew cab 6’ 4x4. None of that helps it be a better truck. I believe in simpler is always better. I can work on my 84 C30, starter or alternator under $100 for a small block and a 9/16” to put it in. My opinion, the last really good Ford or chevys left the line in the late 90s. The OBS fords and the 88-99 chevys. Squarebodys will always be my favorite.


----------



## camel2019 (Apr 3, 2022)

joe25DA said:


> My daily driver is a ‘14 4Runner. Awesome truck, great off road solid rear axle, full frame and 2 speed Tcase. All the aftermarket goodies possible. But I can’t haul with it. Wife asked why I don’t buy a new Chevy or GMC she likes them, and she ain’t a truck type either. But they are fancy now! Big touch screen, cameras everywhere, leather heated cooled seats you name it. Only $65k for a 3/4 ton crew cab 6’ 4x4. None of that helps it be a better truck. I believe in simpler is always better. I can work on my 84 C30, starter or alternator under $100 for a small block and a 9/16” to put it in. My opinion, the last really good Ford or chevys left the line in the late 90s. The OBS fords and the 88-99 chevys. Squarebodys will always be my favorite.


My daily right now is a 1990 Chevy 3500 dually with a 350. I can put 3500lbs in the bed that doesn’t count on the 2 helper leaf springs per side or the helper bags. Most new half tons can’t even take what the old girls can seems they make trucks for soccer moms more then actual truck use anymore. Fact of the matter is I can put a yard of stone or 3 yards of wet clay and it takes it no problem.


----------



## anlrolfe (Apr 4, 2022)

I had a 4-cyl 2.5L, '84 S-10 that I'd work like a rented mule on occasion. I was doing masonry repair on our 1800's brick house. About twice a month it was either mortar, brick, block in or debris out.
All that said, you should only GO as fast as your brakes can STOP. Also, looking at that load of wood strapped to the box, I know how thin the brackets and cross braces are holding to the frame. One dip or roll in the road and that'll be a sideways dump.
I've come to greatly appreciate a utility trailer taking wear and tear off the vehicle. ALL LOAD LIMITS WITHSTANDING.


----------



## Not_Husky (Apr 18, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> Hauled 27 12 inch blocks in the back of my ranger 3 days after putting in a new clutch bumper was almost dragging on the road the whole way home but it made it. I put helper coils in not long after and used that little truck like it was a 1 ton for a while.


In the 80s, those of us the new S10 & Ranger compact trucks surprised a lot of full size truck owners with what we could do. The Ranger had more sand dune climbing power than my 2.8L S10, BTW. 
I had a friend with a Datsun chassis cab over camper. It was definitely an overloaded death trap even with dual rear wheels, and was terrifying to drive or ride in when fully loaded on a windy mountain road. But hey, they did it. Slowly. 

I'm betting that new Ford Maverick won't haul what the old Rangers did. They're like a large Subaru Brat, IMO.


----------



## anlrolfe (Apr 18, 2022)

These new 4-door mini trucks are about half useless. May as well just get a VAN, or an SUV with everything under 1-roof. Gotta flip down the f-ing tail gate to haul a 6ft ladder. What Yah gonna do to haul some 2x4, run them through the sliding window??? I had an old Saturn SL1 that I could haul pipe in easier than my Ranger. Slide 10ft right though onto passenger floor board from the trunk.
I'll buy a VAN before I go shorter than a 6ft truck bed.


----------



## camel2019 (Apr 18, 2022)

Not_Husky said:


> In the 80s, those of us the new S10 & Ranger compact trucks surprised a lot of full size truck owners with what we could do. The Ranger had more sand dune climbing power than my 2.8L S10, BTW.
> I had a friend with a Datsun chassis cab over camper. It was definitely an overloaded death trap even with dual rear wheels, and was terrifying to drive or ride in when fully loaded on a windy mountain road. But hey, they did it. Slowly.
> 
> I'm betting that new Ford Maverick won't haul what the old Rangers did. They're like a large Subaru Brat, IMO.


Haven’t paid attention much to what’s going on with cars now I tend to buy stuff made prior to 1995. Think the next one is going to be a model t


----------

